

You don't need Java - mariuz
http://betanews.com/2012/09/03/you-dont-need-java/

======
lutusp
> My recommendation to users that do not know if Java is installed on their
> system is to either disable the plugin in all Web browsers, or uninstall
> Java completely from the operating system.

There's no need for the second step -- there's no vulnerability involved in
having a Java runtime engine on your system. The current problem is limited to
the browser plugin, so the first recommendation makes perfect sense.

There are plenty of Java desktop applications that need the Java runtime to be
present. You won't know which ones they are until they stop running because
you removed Java entirely.

Even apps that aren't Java apps per se, like LibreOffice, need Java to be
present for certain things.

So the tl;dr is -- deactivate the browser plugin, but don't uninstall Java.
IMHO.

